

Twitter like Search with jQuery and Ajax. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/08/twitter-like-search-with-jquery-ajax.html

======
mahmud
Sinu9i, take the time to learn how to program before you start teaching it to
others:

    
    
      if(search_word=='')
      {
      }
      else
      { ..

~~~
sinu9i
What is your problem ?

